# membership vs greenfees



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 3, 2011)

Given that there have been a few threads about club memberships I've been thinking about the most cost effective way to golf for me. This year I move from the intermediate rates of Â£310 for players up to 30 to full membership rates of Â£510. I know this is cheap compared to other clubs in the area and much much cheaper than others around the country but I've a young family to consider and I dont play as often as most.

This would only benefit part-time golfers like myself, but I've found that a typical year is actually cheaper buy paying per game rather than the membership.

Garesfield Golf Club is Â£510 per year. Here is how it worked it out taking into consideration winter/std rates.

9 months good golf at twice a month: 2 x Â£25 = Â£50 x 9 = Â£450

3 months winter at once per month: 3 x Â£12.50 = Â£36.50

giving a total of Â£486.50

There are always going to be times when you play elsewhere which, if you had a membership would be an additional cost but for me these rounds wouldn't be an addition to my usual rounds, they would be instead of. If I get a chance to play with members elsewhere most gust rates dont venture above Â£25 so this still plays to my budget.

With this in mind I'm going to put Â£50 per month into a kitty for golf which can be topped up if I play a course which is more expensive than Garesfield. I dont think that this is to the detriment of my club as most of my golf will still be played there, but it does allow me flexibility but in my pocket and being able to play with you lovely lot once in a while.

I'm wondering if anyone else plays in this way, I'm guessing I'll be one of a small group

Kev


----------



## Basher (Dec 3, 2011)

Depends how often you play Kev.
If you like the idea of playing in competitions and regular golf, a membership is the way forward. The other benefit is that you can pop down to your club and have a "knock", a few holes maybe, nip up after work for a quick blast of say 9 holes without paying green fees.

If you play only occasionally and not particularly interested in club competitions, then obviously the nomadic approach suits.

I'm a member of a club but still play away from time to time. Obviously I have their green fee to pay. Just have to take it on the chin and cough up.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 3, 2011)

hey basher,

I only play around 20 rounds this year and have only played in 1 comp this year, possibly due to my handicap and up until recently a severe inconsistency.

I will probably change my mind once I've got a decent year of enjoyable and consistent golf under my belt and my wallet is a little fuller.

I might re-assess this before my renewal date in march but it's just something I'm considering


----------



## rosecott (Dec 3, 2011)

Kev

One factor you haven't mentioned is that you will no longer have a handicap if you are not a member of a club.


----------



## Basher (Dec 3, 2011)

As I said Kev. Being a member allows you to go up to the club for a few holes or practise session.
Most people who pay the green fee at a course feel they should play 18 holes, and why not. 
I believe the course is the ideal place to practise too. I think you'd find practise difficult if you weren't allied to a club tbh mate.


----------



## Hendo007 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think for the sake of 22 pounds and a 50p I'd keep the membership on, that way you have an official handicap and can still play in comps ets. Also you would have the use of the clubs practice facilities if they have any. 

Don't worry though, as with probably everyone on here, the game will get a hold of you and you won't be able to let it go, you'll only want more.


----------



## Chris1980 (Dec 3, 2011)

Def membership kev especially for fees that cheap! Ive a young family and my fees are double yours per year. As its been said u keep ur handicap active with all the benefits of membership ie teams etc etc.


----------



## PIng (Dec 3, 2011)

If you pay green fees then you could bring the cost down further if you play courses that take 2fore1 or Greenfree vouchers, assuming you can play weekdays.


----------



## DCB (Dec 3, 2011)

If you are just able to measure your membership in rounds played per year, then there is either something wrong with the club or your approach to being a member. Membership is far more than just playing games of golf.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 3, 2011)

DCB said:



			If you are just able to measure your membership in rounds played per year, then there is either something wrong with the club or your approach to being a member. Membership is far more than just playing games of golf.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that is down to the individual, if you join a club as a mechanism for saving money (versus green fees), you pay your subs then where is the problem?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 3, 2011)

The club is my second home, even when I am not playing, I pass through, may be the odd beer, or brekky, or a chip and a putt. May be play 5 holes, or hit some balls on the practice ground. Heck, may be just walk a few holes with some mates who are playing, and take the Mick.

I love it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2011)

My club introduced a scheme for exisiting members feeling the pinch. They can reatin membership but lose voting rights and can pay 12 green fees at members guest rate per year. They can also play medal and stableford to keep their handicap active (has to come out of the 12 round quota) but can't pay honour board events.

I know a couple of guys who took it up when they lost their jobs so they could still keep the membership going and keep the swing ticking over a bit. Not a bad idea in my book


----------



## rosecott (Dec 3, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My club introduced a scheme for exisiting members feeling the pinch. They can reatin membership but lose voting rights and can pay 12 green fees at members guest rate per year. They can also play medal and stableford to keep their handicap active (has to come out of the 12 round quota) but can't pay honour board events.

I know a couple of guys who took it up when they lost their jobs so they could still keep the membership going and keep the swing ticking over a bit. Not a bad idea in my book
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a forward looking committee.


----------



## mouth (Dec 3, 2011)

I currently play nomad and to be fair it can be kind of frustrating. I'd dearly love to play in the medal and have a handicap to be able to go play some of the prestige courses on perhaps a long weekend. also, i'd love a go at the open at the course a few miles up the road, but since i don't have a handicap i can't. Stick with the membership, but perhaps ask the secretary if he can move on the price a little. mind you though, intermediate membership until 30? that's generous my friend.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi everyone

following on from this post I had an email from the club secretary offering me the intermediate rate again as long as I re-sign before my 30th birthday. This made my day but then also had a quick look at another fairly local course wesbite who offered the same type of deal but with 14 months instead of 12 for only a little more  at Â£380.

Suffice to say I'll be a club member at one of the two rather than paying per game


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a tough one mate. Everyone is feeling the pinch at the minute with food, petrol and utility bills going up. Just have a good think mate before you make a decision. At Â£510 it is only Â£42.50 a month and you said you could afford to put Â£50 a month to one side. But now the Secretary has offered you the reduced rate again I would do it if you want to keep playing. Looked at your clubsite and it looks like a really nice course. The other local one you are talking are obviously desperate to increase their membership numbers as they are making this offer. Just think about why they are struggling to get members and at Â£380 a year I think it may not have a course as nice as Garesfield.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 7, 2011)

I would keep the membership on especially after getting offered the cheaper deal. Other thing to think about is you can then play as often as you like and not have to think if your green fee money would be better spent elsewhere every time you play.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2011)

If the club sec has made a decent offer, and your mates are there... I wouldn't be moving.


----------



## daymond (Dec 7, 2011)

Definately stay. It's a no brainer. ( hate that expression! )


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Dec 7, 2011)

Hobbit said:



			If the club sec has made a decent offer, and your mates are there... I wouldn't be moving.
		
Click to expand...

If I'm honest the lads I was playing with have lost interest in golf and I didn't play regular with any one group, usually just strays and randoms. My best mate (who got me into golf originally but didn't play much in 2011) will be playing more this year and has expressed an interest in playing Whickham with me.

After asking around, the more expensive club at full rates is whickham and people all say that this is a better course so I'm going to have a round over the next few weeks and decide from there.

I'm in no doubt now that it will be between these 2 though


----------



## newbhoy123 (Dec 7, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My club introduced a scheme for exisiting members feeling the pinch. They can reatin membership but lose voting rights and can pay 12 green fees at members guest rate per year. They can also play medal and stableford to keep their handicap active (has to come out of the 12 round quota) but can't pay honour board events.

I know a couple of guys who took it up when they lost their jobs so they could still keep the membership going and keep the swing ticking over a bit. Not a bad idea in my book
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant idea by the committee, wish all committee's like them around the country were the same. I thought the old guard (you know the backwards type!) at any club would be against this type of membership but as someone else said a very forward thinking committee and fair play to them.

I think the chap needs to keep his membership at the club and maybe try and play a bit more in the summer months, can I ask can you really not get out at all in the summer evenings even for 6-9 holes or an hours practice, if you really try you'll get out more often and make your membership worthwhile.


----------

